# Overnight at Marlin



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Left SC at 1400 on Thursday in the rain. Bit bumpy on the way out, but we made good time and were at MP255 by 1640. Started to jig for AJs and hooked up fairly quickly. Succeeded in catching 5 barley legal AJs and a bunch of Amlicos. Water was dirty brown and we couldn't see the fish until they were within 3 feet of the surface. Never seen water that bad there. 

Put out a spread and trolled towards marlin until dark. Didn't gat any interest in the spread. No flyers but the occasional Hardtail. Got to Marlin and marked large schools of Hardtails. Couldn't find a Tuna to save our lives  Not even any Blackfin. Tried chunking for a while, but everything seemed dead. We gave up and drifted around for the rest of the night watching the lightening shows in the distance. At 1st light headed back to 255 for a little more jigging action. Picked up a few more fish and headed back in early. Nice flat 2 hour ride in.

Was disappointed in the trip. Never had trouble catching at least Blackfin out there, but never seen the water that bad. Hope every one has better luck this weekend. We'll be back out as soon as we get clearer water


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Mikvi it sucks but it happens like that sometimes. My last rig trip was the same way. Maybe the next one will be better. Thanks for posting.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Glad you gave a report , we're leaving out in 3 hrs and sounds like we will make a different plan.. Miss. river has got the mud slid all the way out there.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You don't know unless you go. 

Right now, unless you are willing to take a long ride to DN or further, I wouldn't bother with the closer rigs until conditions improve. There's too many closer options


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Chris

Agree with your comments. Just had an itch to go that had to be scratched! Didn't see ANY weed, let alone a line forming. I think next trip will be closer inshore for Grouper.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Chris V said:


> You don't know unless you go.


++ Thanks for sharing and enjoy those fish.
catch 'em up.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the report


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Well at least you got the jacks. Overnighters are always fun even if the fish don't cooperate. Hopefully the water will clear up within the next few weeks.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the report. That's a bummer, but that's definitely the way it goes sometimes, and like you said... You had an itch that needed to be scratched. That makes the great trips even better when you have to go through a frustrating trip or two to make a great one happen. 
When we fished Tuesday, our plan was to fish just south of the spur, but due to the water looking AWFUL out there, we had no choice but to run further.... and further.... and further lol! Water is definitely nasty right now at the typically decent spots


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

A bit late but thanks for the trip Mike, what a fast ride you have, I can relate with the hitch to scratch but with about 5/6 trips along the same results(nada) I feel I am totally cured of any desires to get out there to fish...I realize you only know if you go, just feel I have gone enough for a while.
You guys catch them up !!!


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Frenchy

Enjoyed having you aboard. You know the first time you decide not to go, that's the day we kill them  You're welcome anytime; Just call when you get the urge to go again. I'm going to bottom bounce and deep drop for a couple of weeks. Did ask a Korean friend to get me a case of the huge squid though. May just have to chase a sword or two.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Frenchy said:


> A bit late but thanks for the trip Mike, what a fast ride you have, I can relate with the hitch to scratch but with about 5/6 trips along the same results(nada) I feel I am totally cured of any desires to get out there to fish...I realize you only know if you go, just feel I have gone enough for a while.
> You guys catch them up !!!


Hey Frenchy:

Sounds like a bad stretch for sure, but don't give up the ship!. I always say... "get fully prep'ed but wait for good weather, good friends, and good water". If you PM me your email, I can tell you FOR SURE when and where the fish are biting but only if you promise to go when conditions are right. My goal would be to help you be more succesful. Most times the water / currents are simply not cooperating. Save fuel and energy for when conditons are best. Right now, good water is way out 100+ miles. Sit tight and wait for things to form up. It appears the brown water has moved into the 1st deep rigs (Marlin, Horn Mtn, Ram Powell). Sit tight for now, it can change overnight. 

Sharpen hooks, make leaders, change oil in the boat, keep getting ready but don't go until conditions are good. 

A succesful trip changes everything! 

Matt


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words Mike and Matt, lot of wisdom right there...
Shall take you on your offer Matt...


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

We went out there last weekend with pretty much the same results. Were probably done going out there till the water prettys up.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Mikvi said:


> Did ask a Korean friend to get me a case of the huge squid though. May just have to chase a sword or two.


I just got a 20lb block of perfect sized mediums from Super H mart for $55. I need to spend a day seperating them out. I'm sure a few will find their way into the batter/fryer in the process. :whistling:


----------

